# Are date of birth certificates necessary?



## jiteng02 (Sep 8, 2010)

Dear all,

I am applying a PR for CANADA from India under Skilled category, through CANAM, the immigration agents. I have completed all the formalities, till only recently, the CANAM dropped a bombshell that I and my wife both need a Date of Birth Certificate, as they say, CHC is demanding this and otherwise returning cases. Please tell me is this true? 

Both me and my wife do not have their Date of Birth certificates. CANAM tells there is no alternative, at last they told me get a Non-traceable Certificate from Local registrar of birth & death.

Please tell If I dont attach Date of Birth certificates, CHC will return my application?
Are Non-traceable Certificate is good enough to satisfy CHC.

Reply soon as I am in great depression.

Thanks,

Jitender Verma


----------

